# Help with code -  Our doctor has done a laryngoscopy



## mls5502 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi. Our doctor has done a laryngoscopy with vocal cord injection (31513) and I am having trouble finding the hcpcs code for Restylane.  Any ideas?


----------



## eblanken (Oct 28, 2008)

My physician doesn't ever bill for the Restylane he uses because the hospital bills for it but the code we have used for pre-cert purposes is J7346.


----------



## mls5502 (Oct 29, 2008)

eblanken said:


> My physician doesn't ever bill for the Restylane he uses because the hospital bills for it but the code we have used for pre-cert purposes is J7346.


I think this will work.  Thank you very much.


----------



## cgratz (Nov 30, 2015)

Have you had any problems billing Restylane with J7346?  Is this still the correct code to use?  IF not, what have you found to be the correct J code to use? Any help would be great. thanks


----------

